# Anyone selling goat milk?



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am trying to help a lady in Shreveport find a seller of goat milk. She is wanting 14 gallons a week. All I could possibly spare is 3 or so, and my DH just put the nix on that even. So, if anyone can help this lady, please let me know! (She is willing to travel to get the milk) 
I believe she is making soaps with it.
Thnx in advance


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Tim Pruitt is in Homer, not far from Shreevport if she hasn't found someone. [email protected]


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx Vickie! I dont think they found anyone yet, I will get the info to her.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> Tim Pruitt is in Homer, not far from Shreevport if she hasn't found someone. [email protected]



Vicki..Does Tim have a website that you know of? I am looking to buy dairy goats int hat area and would like to make contact with him. I tried the email but had difficulty from my work computer...


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

http://www.freewebs.com/pruittvillenubians/

He has wonderful animals!! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

I am 1hr east of Shreveport over the boarder in Timpson, TX and I have goats milk for sale. I raise LM & MM. 

936-615-3050 (lleave a message)

or 

[email protected]


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

She already called Tim. She called him before she called me. He told her that he had already dried off a lot of his does because of lack of demand for the milk.


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

actually WEST of Shreveport.. {{blush}}

I should have milk yr round as I am staggering my breedings.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lynn, if you dont mind I will pass your info on to her. Her name is Michelle.
Yep, your right chickenmom, I think she may know just about everyone already! lol!


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

please do

also on Th my dh is in the Deadwood/Bethany area near the border


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

You should hear from her soon, I passed your info on!
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Lynn I had no idea you were that close to Lousianna! Sorry I would have certainly recommended you! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

No problem Vickie... a little bird told me about the post over here...  

I am kinda in an interesting area.... withing 1-2hrs of 

Shreveport
Tyler
Nacogdoches
Lufkin
Marshall

right off HWY 59

Add to it my dh drives all over kingdom come.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I travel 59 back and forth on a regular basis. Can I stop in and see you and critters some time?

I'm safe. Not an internet predator. I promise.

Rose


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Rose! I had no idea you were so close. I am about 2 1/2 hours north of Nacogdoches. My son lives there, and works for the city in the IT department!
For some reason I thought you were further west!!!
Texas gets smaller all the time!! lol


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

certainly... just give me a few weeks... I am deep in pregnancy morning sickness.... my dc are running things.


I am 4 mi off 59 on 87


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lynn, sending you a PM.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I am exactly 3 hours from my door to Tyler Junior College  south on 59, north of Houston....we live 17 miles to the east of 59. Vicki


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think I'm going to have to do the Trans-Texas Goat Tour. :baby04:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Now that could be fun! 
Your gonna think I am weird but, I dreamed about nubian kids last night. They were so cute! lol!
(so far I only have a nubian doe, no nubian kids yet, only alpine kids)


----------

